# Other than a tumbler.....Hmmmmm??



## WhiteLighting (Oct 20, 2005)

OK..
 I have a J Doc tumbler,....i know about sickness etc etc blah blah blah...

   other than tumbling,or using the clr/limeaway/M acid method's..

 Anyone ever try electrolisis? "might of spelt that wrong but im sure ya all know what im talking about"...
  Like when they find a wreck in the ocean and the bottle has barnacles and bad sickness,would anyone think of 9volts to clean a bottle?.....


----------



## Bottle tumbler (Oct 20, 2005)

i can see how it would remove barnacles and other sea life, but we are talking about the pitting casued by acid eating the glass and normal ware. but as far as dirt and rust, it may work.
 but be careful about heat.
 rick


----------



## dirtflicker (Oct 22, 2005)

Try it on a crap bottle and see if it works....but make sure you stick around because you don't know what could happen. I have use Electrolysis to clean some unearthed coins. One thing I learned doing that is never to leave them "cooking" to long![&:]


----------

